# Picture of the Day



## Ian (Jan 8, 2005)

If it isn't going to snow, might as well dig up some good pictures.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

That was brilliant...


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

You would think that when he first heard the box crunching, that he would have stopped and looked!

-Thann


----------



## Ian (Jan 8, 2005)

Another one. Different size truck, same story.


----------



## THE BOSS 1975 (Nov 16, 2005)

If I Was That Guy I Would Get The Hell Out Of The Way !!!!!


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

Well I always look for wires when I'm dumping, but...

-Thann


----------



## Ian (Jan 8, 2005)

10 Ton truck, 5 Ton bridge.


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

if i was that guy i would have $h!t my self! LOL 10 ton truck 5 ton bridge....i woulda made sure the Weight limit sign was in that pic...would have added to the hilarity AHAHAH


----------



## Ian (Jan 8, 2005)

Side photo of truck and bridge.


----------



## misanthrope (Nov 3, 2003)

vis said:


> if i was that guy i would have $h!t my self! LOL 10 ton truck 5 ton bridge....i woulda made sure the Weight limit sign was in that pic...would have added to the hilarity AHAHAH


ahahah holy Shyt i wouldnt even want to walk over that bridge.... wow


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I thought the first two were missing something, but that one on the bridge needs a keeper. It's amazing to think he actually got a license.


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

Mick said:


> I thought the first two were missing something, but that one on the bridge needs a keeper. It's amazing to think he actually got a license.


or a brain.

Buck


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

We had something similar happen a few weeks ago here in town. We have a Wal-Mart Distribution center in town and a trucker got lost looking for it. He some how got lost and turned down a mud road. How he made it know one knows. Anyway he came across one bridge with a wieght limit of like 4 or 5 tons. He didn't make it across the bridge. Dropped a 2005 semi loaded with Wal-Mart goodies. The trucking company is going to have to pay to replace part of the bridge.

William


----------



## Ian (Jan 8, 2005)

Suburban on the edge.


----------



## Ian (Jan 8, 2005)

Suburban on the edge 2.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

For the guys who do recovery, how'd you like to get that gravel truck off that bridge? How could you get the front tires to keep from taking out more of the bridge? I was thinking maybe channel irons under the front wheels and pried under the frame so that as you winch backwards, the wheels come up on the channels? It would have to be winched with a rotator sideways on the bank. I think if it was a non-rotator, it would just be pulled onto the bridge. Sounds like a big recovery bill to me.payup


----------



## JET enterprises (Aug 6, 2005)

i dont feel bad for the guys i feel bad for the trucks.. they cant swim


----------



## Ian (Jan 8, 2005)

Are You sure that is safe?..... Why, are you from my insurance company?


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

Here is a picture of a local bridge that eats a truck about once a month. LOL these pics are of the latest victim.

http://www.2dorks.com/gallery/2002/truckbeerbridge/index.htm


----------



## JeepCreepn01 (Oct 31, 2005)




----------



## JeepCreepn01 (Oct 31, 2005)

notice the jack stands??


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

how do you like that the dually is not saging at all. i love it


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

R&R Yard Design said:


> how do you like that the dually is not saging at all. i love it


Might be the fact that 1/2 his load is almost behind the rear axle


----------



## JeepCreepn01 (Oct 31, 2005)

no it doesnt squat to much at all, also has a horrible ride, feels like your riding in a tank


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

..................


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

................


----------



## ghosttridder (Dec 8, 2005)

holy son of a crapper!  these pictures are amazing.. where'd you all get 'em?


----------



## JeepCreepn01 (Oct 31, 2005)




----------



## ghosttridder (Dec 8, 2005)

HAAAHAAAAA that last pic is HILARIOUS, look at the dude who's just staring behind the truck HAHAAA


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

24 tons on a single axle?? and the tires are not bulging. ..
I wonder what kind of rock it is?
It looks like doors are open on the trailer too 

all good pics anyway keep them coming:waving:


----------



## JeepCreepn01 (Oct 31, 2005)

its granite, like granite counter tops, 22lbs a sqaure foot


----------



## JeepCreepn01 (Oct 31, 2005)

thread to this one here
http://www.rv.net/forum/index.cfm/fu...g/1/page/1.cfm


----------



## Stuffdeer (Dec 26, 2005)

OMFG, That F-150 is not made for that. lol How't it tow down the road?


----------



## JeepCreepn01 (Oct 31, 2005)

sorry wrong link, heres were it came from
http://www.rv.net/forum/index.cfm/fuseaction/thread/tid/16242516/srt/pa/pging/1/page/1.cfm


----------



## DrivewayKing (Jan 12, 2006)

*What was the guy thinking with the Ford F-150*

How much weight ws on that trailer??


----------



## OUT-SIDEMAN (Dec 20, 2005)

*I wonder.............*

I wonder what nucklehead was driving with the load so far forward?

HHHHHHHHHHHMMMMMMMMMMMMM.


----------



## go plow (Dec 14, 2004)

was towing that trailer worth bending that truck frame??? hahahahaha wow!!!!


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Is it even legal to be towing something like that? I'd think the Highway Patrol would have stopped them, if not the DOT.

Some people shouldn't be allowed out without a guardian.


----------



## PlowRider (Jan 3, 2004)

Ian said:


> Are You sure that is safe?..... Why, are you from my insurance company?
> 
> View attachment 14964


Are they nuts  That Toyota got to weigh at least six to seven tons


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

my contribution of the day


----------



## All_Clear (Jan 28, 2005)

here's one...


----------



## All_Clear (Jan 28, 2005)

Wide load?  With a pickup?


----------



## All_Clear (Jan 28, 2005)

oops..... :realmad:


----------



## JeepCreepn01 (Oct 31, 2005)

All_Clear said:


> Wide load?  With a pickup?


there are pics all over of that guy acting like hes pulling big trailers like that


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

You have got to be kidding with that electrical worker . I can't imagine any electrical company would let someone work like that or any electrical worker would try it. 

It looks like a ladder is propped against the lines. Maybe the photo has been doctored?


----------



## Edgewater (Mar 14, 2003)

I find the real photos are cool. The one with the dozer behind the truck is fake. He is just parked there and they must have photo shopped out the legs on the trailer.

Otherwise his dodge would look like a funny car.


----------



## JET enterprises (Aug 6, 2005)

All_Clear said:


> oops.....


that guy must have been going real fast for one of those cats to flip on its back


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

heres one for today


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

heres why its three weelin


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

oh my god that must be some serious weight in that dump lol.....to smash it like that...better yet how did it get in there to begin with?

keep these pics coming they are amazing. lol


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

heres another good one, you see that little yellow thing on top. check out the next pic


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

this is what it was


----------



## All_Clear (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes some of these are photo shoped but none the less funny/amazing.

All_Clear


----------



## J HIsch (Nov 13, 2003)

The 2 fork trucks cracks me up


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

BNC SERVICES said:


> heres another good one, you see that little yellow thing on top. check out the next pic


Do you have link to that photo since that one isn't coming in well.


----------

